# Posting Season!



## mwhitney (9 Mar 2012)

Anyone else excited about being posted this APS? We are awaiting a posting message to go to CFB Suffield (the base no one wants to go to except us!) 
Has anyone been posted there recently? I have a few questions!


----------



## GAP (9 Mar 2012)

:crickets:


----------



## mwhitney (12 Mar 2012)

haha


----------

